# [Italian NR] 3x3 BLD 1:14.50 Matteo Colombo



## x-colo-x (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOXVTpCQJh0


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Apr 25, 2010)

bravo!!


----------



## Cubepark (Apr 26, 2010)

Well Done!!!


----------



## MrMoney (Apr 26, 2010)

I see alot of potential here, your fingers seem to move slow to the speed I assume you can reach so I am certain you can cut alot of seconds there.

Keep up the good work


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks 
yes, my fingers are really slow


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice solve 
I'm still trying to get my corner memo as fast as yours!


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 26, 2010)

well done!


----------

